# Nichia SMD LED Heat Sink design DIY



## pavithra_uk (Sep 25, 2011)

Recently I got Nichia NVSW119A 140lm/350mA SMD LEDs. 








here link:
http://www.nichia.com/en/product/led.html?op=cond=grp5='x19A'


Anyone know how to design heat sink ?? there are only two solder pads behind LED. no thermal pads. so heat must be transfer through power pads. 

spreaded copper area of PCB enough to this ?? 

Please help me......

Im going to make flash light & room lighting lamp.


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 26, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> Recently I got Nichia NVSW119A 140lm/350mA SMD LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Spread copper with a metal core board and/or FR4 with lots of vias would work fine for most applications and is how this product is intended to be designed. A lot easier to design for than the XPG.

semiman


----------



## pavithra_uk (Sep 26, 2011)

SemiMan said:


> Spread copper with a metal core board and/or FR4 with lots of vias would work fine for most applications and is how this product is intended to be designed. A lot easier to design for than the XPG.
> 
> semiman


 
making vias not possible at home. 

Im planing to use MCPCB (star PCB) that come for Luxeon LEDs, divide middle copper round and solder LED.

is it ok ?


----------



## pavithra_uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here what I did


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 27, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Here what I did


 
As a guess what you have done is not ok. I am guessing, but I have a lot of experience at this, that that board is not using a proper thermal substrate. It looks like FR4 over metal which is almost useless. Your concept is fine, but realistically why use Nichia and jump through hoops when you can buy very cheap Cree boards?


----------



## pavithra_uk (Sep 27, 2011)

SemiMan said:


> As a guess what you have done is not ok. I am guessing, but I have a lot of experience at this, that that board is not using a proper thermal substrate. It looks like FR4 over metal which is almost useless. Your concept is fine, but realistically why use Nichia and jump through hoops when you can buy very cheap Cree boards?


 
Cree not available here. even that nichia LEDs brought me by another person.

Another question:
These LED datasheet shows that LED can run up to 1500mA. Is it mean can I run it 1000mA ??

Still I run it only 350mA .


----------



## Toaster79 (Sep 27, 2011)

With thermal path like that you'll fry your leds very quickly at 1000mA.
You say Cree leds are unavaliable in your country? Where are you from? 
Nichias are a lot harder to get than Crees.


----------



## pavithra_uk (Sep 27, 2011)

Toaster79 said:


> With thermal path like that you'll fry your leds very quickly at 1000mA.
> You say Cree leds are unavaliable in your country? Where are you from?
> Nichias are a lot harder to get than Crees.


 
Im in Sri lanka. in here most available LEDs are Luxeon 1W & Luxeon K2 3W LEDs.
I brought these nichia leds from importer (from india)

What should be best method for thermal path ?? Any homemade method instead of thermal vias ?


----------



## pavithra_uk (Nov 12, 2011)

bumpz


----------

